# PHP script that display another page partial content



## outmarcus (Aug 27, 2005)

If you go to http://europe.nokia.com/A4305060, fill the "Enter your product code:" field with the value "0523183" and press "Go" (the ending page URL varies because there's a variable session-ID in the URL-link associated to "Go") you will obtain this string:

"Version: RM43_V1.10.030"

Is it possible to have a string.php page that just display this string? how can I do it?


----------

